# Never Snuggle With Zombies



## Noisefever (11. Okt 2011)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich weiß, für einen ersten Post gehört es sich womöglich nicht gleich um Feedback zu betteln. Aber ich hätte es dennoch gern 

Momentan arbeite ich nicht durchgehend aber immer mal wieder an einem Spiel, das inzwischen auch fast fertig ist. Deswegen hätte ich ganz gern auch weniger neue Ideen (es sei denn sie sind klein und schnell umsetzbar), sondern mehr Feedback wie:

- läuft es
- Performance
- welches System
- macht es Spaß
- macht es genug Spaß um dran zu bleiben oder ist nach 5 Minuten Schluß

und so weiter.

*zum Spiel:*

Die Stadt ist infiziert. Alle versuchen aus ihr fliehen. Aber nicht du! Du versuchst reinzukommen. Warum? Ist doch egal!  Hauptsache du schaffst es dich nicht aus dem Bild drängen zu lassen. Und die Zombies (rot) solltest du nicht berühren!

Wenn nötig, schieß dir den Weg frei!







hier gehts zum Spiel: Never Snuggle With Zombies (beta)

Danke fürs Spielen und danke fürs Feedback!


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Okt 2011)

Sieht erstmal ziemlich gut aus. Bis ichs kapiert hatte was los ist, war ich allerdings schon aus dem Bildschirm gedrängt  Und jetzt steht da "Enter your name" und ich kann nichts mehr machen. Liegt vermutlich an


> Exception in thread "Thread-12" java.util.NoSuchElementException
> at java.util.LinkedList.remove(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.LinkedList.removeLast(Unknown Source)
> at zombietown.HiscoreScreen.handleEvents(HiscoreScreen.java:92)
> ...



Ich wollte keinen Namen eingeben, nachdem ichs nur 3 Sekunden überlebt hab  und hab bei dem "Enter your name" - screen erstmal wild auf Escape und Konsorten rumgedrückt. Lag vielleicht da dran.

*reload*

Edit: Noch was, hab im Setup die Musik ausgestellt (hab selber Musik laufen  viele Spiele haben da dauerhaft ein kleines Lautsprechersymbol eingeblendet, wäre vielleicht sinnvoll?) und dann kam folgendes:


> not able to save cookie
> java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM.0)
> at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> ...


Ich konnte allerdings ohne Musik weiterspielen.

Edit2: Gelegentlich flackert das Bild kurz (weiß). Ist bei mir grad nur vorgekommen, wenn Zombies da waren, kann aber Zufall sein...
Außerdem öfters mal noch folgende Exception, weiß nicht, ob das was damit zu tun hat:


> java.lang.InterruptedException: sleep interrupted
> at java.lang.Thread.sleep(Native Method)
> at moarengine.soundsystem.SoundStream.playThread(SoundStream.java:114)
> at moarengine.soundsystem.SoundStream.access$000(SoundStream.java:21)
> ...


----------



## Apo (11. Okt 2011)

Herrlich sinnloses Game. Gefällt mir echt gut. Sehr schöne Lichteffekte. Performant war es bei mir auch.

Verbesserungswünsche:
- Dass die Waffen oder das Geld mehr vom Background hervorstechen. Vielleicht ein kleiner Schein um die Dinge.
- Preise für Verbesserungen zu teuer. Man muss zu oft spielen, damit man genug Geld hat ... ok vielleicht bin ich einfach zu schlecht. 
- villeicht etwas länger? Kann es sein, dass es nach dem ersten Durchlauf schwieriger wird?

€dit:
Exception beim Highscoreeintragen:
Exception in thread "Thread-11" java.util.NoSuchElementException
	at java.util.LinkedList.getLast(Unknown Source)
	at zombietown.HiscoreScreen.handleEvents(HiscoreScreen.java:93)
	at zombietown.Game.doGameLogic(Game.java:166)
	at moarengine.engine.GameEngine.run(GameEngine.java:124)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## Landei (11. Okt 2011)

Lief bei mir gut, macht Spaß! Vielleicht am Anfang die Leute langsamer kommen lassen, und dann steigern.


----------



## hdi (11. Okt 2011)

Hab's mal ein bisschen gezockt (nur 3 min auf ****ing hard, also nur Level 1).

Was mir nicht so gefallen hat:
- Lags bei großen Menschen/Zombiemassen (egal ob Licht on oder off)
- Keine ingame Erklärung über die Steuerung (wusste nicht wie ich schießen soll, man will eig.nur das Spiel spielen und nicht die ganze Website durchlesen)
- Der Mauscursor muss wenn das Spiel startet aus dem Fenster bewegt werden. Wenn man da nicht schnell ist wird man in dieser Zeit auch schon aus dem Bild gedrückt. Der sollte ausgeblendet werden.

Was mir gut gefallen hat:
- Der Schattenkegel bei aktiviertem Light-Effekt, das bringt eine passende Stimmung für's Setting
- Musik und Soundeffekte
- Idee mit dem Shop

Ich werde es nachher noch etwas länger spielen, hauptsächlich hab ich schnell die Lust verloren weil es laggy war. Liegt wohl auch am Schwierigkeitsgrad aber es ist recht schwer da durch zukommen wenn soviele sind und es auch noch laggt.. Aber sofern die späteren Levels sich noch ein bisschen vom ersten unterscheiden (neue Zombie-Typen, Hindernisse auf dem Weg zB Stacheldrahtzaun etc) kann das doch ein recht amüsanten Spielchen für ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde sein denk ich.

Mein System:
Firefox 7.0.1 @ Windows 7 x64
AMD X6 1100T
8GB RAM
Geforce GTX 580 (neuester *Beta*-Treiber!)

edit: Ich werd's dann auch mal auf easy oder normal spielen um zu sehen ob es dann auch laggt


----------



## c_sidi90 (11. Okt 2011)

Mir gefällts ziemlich gut. Wie mein Vorredner bin auch ich für steigende Geschwindigkeit der Schisshasen. Vlt noch ein paar mehr Special-Sachen einbauen damit es nicht zu eintönig wird. Aber ansonsten mein Kompliment:toll:


----------



## TheChemist (11. Okt 2011)

Mir gefällt das Spiel ebenfalls sehr gut. Das weiße Flackern habe ich auch festgestellt, immer kurz bevor die einzelnen Wellen kommen. Vielleicht hängt es ja damit zusammen.
Wenn sehr viele Personen auf einmal auf dem Bildschirm sind, wirds bei mir deutlich langsamer


----------



## hdi (12. Okt 2011)

So ich hab mich jetzt nochmal etwas intensiver mit dem Game beschäftigt.

Hab alle 5 Levels durch (~420 Kills), alles im Shop gekauft was es gab und alle Achievments bis auf zwei. Am Ende war ich in der Highscore auf Platz 2 ;(

*Bugs / Glitches:*
- Manchmal zickt die Steuerung. Vorallem wenn man schnell zwei Tasten hintereinander drückt reagiert er oft nicht richtig. zB lauf mal vorwärst, dann lauf rückwärts und wieder vorwärst. Meist bleibt er erstmal ne Sekunde stehen. Bei hoch/runtern und dann vorwärts passiert das auch manchmal. Etwa 70% meiner Tode hatte ich nicht durch 0 Health sondern weil ich aus dem Bildschirm gekommen bin, weil meine Figur sich nicht nach vorne beweg hat. Das war bissel nervig 

- wenn man sich im vorderen (linken) Bereich des Bildschirms aufhält ist eine komische graue Linie in der rechten Bildschirmhälfte zu erkennen, die sich vertikal quer über die ganze Straße zieht.

- wenn man keine Taste drückt läuft der Spieler (Animation) und wandert auch auf dem Bildschirm nach hinten, aber wenn man sich die Straße anschaut (weiße Streifen) dann bleibt er auf der Stelle. Also bisschen unlogisch irgendwie 

- Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber ich meine, ich musste das dritte Level irgendwie zweimal spielen. D.h. ich hatte es bis zum Ende geschafft, es kam der entsprechende Bildschirm aber im Menü stand unten weiterhin Level 3 und ich musste es nochmal spielen.

- Zuletzt wohl kaum Bug aber ein Performance Issue, vorallem im 5ten Level da hat's an einer Stelle wo sehr viele MEnschen und Zombies rumgelaufen sind EXTREM geruckelt.

*Verbesserungsvorschläge:*
Ich würde das Money Management noch ein bisschen verfeinern, ich find man hat zu schnell alles im Shop gekauft. Was auch noch interessant wäre wenn es verschiedene Zombietypen gibt. zB sehr schnelle und langsame, aber dafür welche wo man sofort stirbt bei Kontakt etc.

...Insgesamt aber eines der besten Spiele die hier gepostet wurden (bzw die mir bekannt sind), immerhin so gut dass ich's bis zum Ende gespielt hab. Und das letzte Level musste ich etwa 15 mal spielen  Vorallem bringt das Spiel echt ne geile Stimmung rüber, mit der Musik, dieser düsteren Straße und den Lichtkegeln und dem Geschreie der Menschen und Gestöhne der Zombies


----------



## xehpuk (12. Okt 2011)

Das Spiel ist ziemlich schick geworden und macht auch gut Spaß. 

Das Flackern wurde mit der Zeit immer heftiger (und schien die Sounds auch zu beeinflussen), sodass es dann auch stark bei der Highscore auftrat. Das machte es dann kaum noch spielbar.

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit
Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 @ 2.53 GHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M mit 1 GB
4 GB @ 800 MHz
Java 1.7.0

Ach ja: Als ich den Tab schloss, hing bei mir das ganze System für etwa 30 Sekunden (Taskmanager ließ sich auch nicht öffnen). Ob das an Opera 11.51 lag? Hmm.


----------



## Noisefever (12. Okt 2011)

wow, danke für die vielen und ausführlichen antworten! (und die komplimente  )
ich gehs der reihe nach durch (und hoff ich vergess nix):

@allgemein:

ich weiß nicht ob ich noch viel an der performance drehen kann ohne opengl zu benützen, was ich als applet glaub ich auch garnicht kann. das weiße flackern kommt nur in der applet version, also wird es damit irgendwas zu tun haben. ich bin mir des fehlers bewußt, hab aber leider noch nichts gefunden. falls jemand eine idee hat was beim applet zeichnen grundsätzlich anders ist als im fenstercanvas, bin ich für jeden tipp dankbar!


@Illuvatar:

den (ziemlich dämlichen) bug in der hiscore hab ich jetzt hoffentlich gefixt. allerdings frag ich mich immer noch warum du nach so kurzer spielzeit überhaupt zum eintragen aufgefordert wurdest. da muß ich  noch was übersehen haben. oder es waren tatsächlich noch so wenig einträge in der liste zu dem zeitpunkt daß auch ein ganz niedriger score gereicht hat. ich werde das mal im hinterkopf behalten.

was die cookie und sound exception angeht: bist du der eine linux spieler? ich hab schon von soundproblemen auf linux gehört die ich so leider nicht nachvollziehen kann. und hat das spiel eigentlich trotz der cookie exception gespeichert? weil die hatte ich auch schon gelegentlich, aber meistens klappt das speichern.

@Apo:

lichtmarkierung für objekte ist notiert. bin bloß noch nicht sicher wie leicht sich das machen läßt (ob eine reine grafikänderung ausreicht).
die shop preise schau ich mir nochmal genauer an, ist allerdings schwer wenn man gegensätzliches feedback bekommt 
insgesamt sind es 5 durchläufe/levels. die schwierigkeit wächst natürlich. im großen und ganzen unterscheiden sich die levels aber nur durch die formationen der gegener.

@landei: das ist doch so? oder meinst allein die geschwindigkeit? das könnte ich noch machen, ja

@hdi:

ach komm, auf der seite ist doch nun wirklich nicht viel text. findest du wirklich daß es nicht reicht daß es direkt drüber steht? ich persönlich empfinde wegen einer taste ne ingameerklärung kommen zu lassen echt etwas overkill.
das mit der steuerung schau ich mir nochmal genauer an, ist aber wenn ich mich richtig erinner ein ding von java selbst. mal schauen inwieweit ich da reintricksen kann (ich kenne den "fehler" jedenfalls).
das mit dem auf der stelle rennen wollte ich noch fixen, danke für die erinnerung 
auch die restlichen bugs und vorschläge schau ich mir nochmal genauer an.

@xehpuk:

ich bin auch opera user, und bei mir hakts nicht so. aber mein rechner hier ist auch ein echtes tier


----------



## Firephoenix (12. Okt 2011)

Hi,
wenn es um OpenGl im Applet geht könntest du mal schauen ob das evtl mit Slick2D möglich ist, ich glaube bei denen in der API gibt es auch ne Anbindung für Applets - ich selbst habe es dafür aber noch nie benutzt.
Gruß


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Okt 2011)

Also, irgendwas wird schon gespeichert - die Anzahl getöteter Gegner und so bleibt erhalten. Allerdings merkt sich das Spiel die Einstellung "Musik aus" nie.
Grade hab ich übrigens festgestellt, dass die Exceptions erst kommen, wenn ich das Fenster mit dem Applet schließe. Ist dann vielleicht doch nix weiter schlimmes? 

Ich hab mal: gestartet, Musik ausgestellt, gespielt, gestorben, was im Shop gekauft, ins Hauptmenü zurück, Fenster geschlossen.
Folgende Ausgabe (der rote Strich markiert den Zeitpunt, wo ich das Fesnter geschlossen hab):


Als ich die Seite dann wieder geöffnet hab, hatte es sich weder gemerkt, was ich im Shop gekauft hatte, noch, dass die Musik aus war.
Wie du siehst bin ich nicht der Linux User


----------



## Noisefever (12. Okt 2011)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:


> Also, irgendwas wird schon gespeichert - die Anzahl getöteter Gegner und so bleibt erhalten. Allerdings merkt sich das Spiel die Einstellung "Musik aus" nie.



es wird partiell gespeichert? echt?? hammer. eigentlich steht ja alles in einem einzigen cookie drin. ich hasse diese cookie kacke, die kostet mich langsam wirklich graue haare :autsch:


----------



## fleckdalm (13. Okt 2011)

Ich finde das Spiel auch echt toll! Vor allem die Licht schatten effeckte sind genial(wie machst du das eigentlich, ist das sehr schwer?) und auch so macht es fun. Nur ein bisschen schwer ist es oder ich bin einfach zu schlecht Aber sonst echt toll hatte auch keine bugs oder so. Nur das (bereits von hdi erwähnte) Tastatur problem stört wirklich ein bisschen da sich die spielfigur eben erst sehr verzögert bewegt...

Grüße Fleckdalm


----------



## Noisefever (14. Okt 2011)

Danke! 

Den Fehler in der Steuerung hab ich endlich gefunden und korrigiert (ist aber noch nicht online, vorher mach ich noch ein paar weitere Fixes). Witzig wenn ich bedenk wie selten ich selbst dem Fehler begegnet bin.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist sehr hoch, das stimmt. Ich selbst hab mir an Level 3 lange die Zähne ausgebissen und einige Male den Schwierigkeitsgrad runtergedreht bis ich dann irgendwann durchgekommen bin 

Der Schatten ist nicht ganz trivial, aber auch nicht soooo schwer. Er ist jedenfalls leichter als ich gedacht hätte. Hier gibt es für Flash ein super Tutorial: 2D Shadow Effects.
Das läßt sich auch problemlos auf Java anpassen.


----------



## Marco13 (14. Okt 2011)

Auf dem 1.4GHz mit GeForce2 hier läuft es selbst mit ausgeschaltetem Licht zu ruckelig... irgendwann (bei mehreren Gegnern) hat es so lange "pausiert", dass auf einmal gar nichts mehr zu gehen schien, und dann Game Over war. Werd's vielleicht nochmal auf einem _etwas_ moderneren PC testen...


----------



## Fu3L (15. Okt 2011)

Herrliches Spiel 

Allerdings auch für mich etwas schwer auf Normal. Es macht zwar auch so Spaß, aber fast nie die School Street zu verlassen und ganz ganz selten nur die Schritflinte im zweiten Level zu erreichen is schon doof^^ (Und ich mag nich auf Easy spielen ) 

Außerdem flackerts im Shop auch bei mir und wenn ein Level geschafft wurde.

Windoof 7, FF und Intel i7.

Edit: Ich hab son Knacken im Sound. Ist das Absicht?


----------



## Noisefever (15. Okt 2011)

@Marco13:

ok, auf SO nen alten Rechner werd ichs nicht optimiert bekommen, sorry!
Möglicherweise die OpenGl beschleunigte Download Version, wenn ich denn mal raus krieg wie man JOGL funktionierend mitliefert (daran verzweifel ich gerade).

@Fu3L:

das Knacken ist natürlich keine Absicht. Kommt das "rhytmisch", also an den Stellen wo der Loop wieder von vorn anfängt oder wild durcheinander?


----------



## kirdie (15. Okt 2011)

Also ich habe nicht verstanden wie ich vom Spiel aus in den Shop komme, wenn ich escape drücke ist automatisch game over. Außerdem finde ich es doof dass man gleich stirbt wenn man den Bildschirmrand berührt, das ist irgendwie unlogisch, man sollte da einfach weitergeschleift werden, wenn man nicht gerade von einem Zombie herausgedrängt wird. Außerdem vermisse ich eine Übersicht der Tastenbelegungen (wie schießt man z.B.?). Ansonsten aber sehr lustig!


----------



## Fu3L (15. Okt 2011)

Das Knacken kam erst nach einiger Zeit und ist jetzt nach einem neuen Seitenaufruf auch weg (nach F5 wars noch da). Es kam aber kontinuierlich, als wenn die Boxen 'nen Schaden hätten (was aber nicht der Fall war  ) 

Tastenbelegung könnte drin stehen, stimmt wohl.. Zumindest x für Schießen, insbesondere, wenn du eine Downloadversion anbietest, weil man dann die Seite nicht mehr unbedingt geöffnet hat.

@Kirdie: Wenns Game Over ist und du kaufst was im Shop, dann steht es dir in den nächsten Partien immer zur Verfügung 

Edit: Ich hab das Gefühl, dass mir hin und wieder Bosskills nicht angerechnet werden...


----------



## nrg (17. Okt 2011)

was ich so ein bisschen komisch fand: hatte das Spiel nebenbei im Browser offen. Wie ich nach paar Stunden wieder an den Rechner bin, hat der Java 32-bit Prozess meinen ganzen Laptop lahmgelegt (und der Laptop verkraftet normal einiges). Lief permanent auf 50% CPU-Auslastung...


----------



## Noisefever (19. Okt 2011)

hab einige updates gemacht. ist das weiße flackern jetzt weg? 

ich muß leider fragen weil ich es selbst kaum bekommen hab und nach dem letzten test hab ich es garnicht mehr gesehn. kann aber natürlich nicht sicher sein in der hinsicht.


@nrg:

die auslastung während dem spiel ist normal, wenn nötig veranschlagt es so viel wie es kriegen kann. ich hab leider keinen anderen weg gefunden entsprechende performance zu bekommen.
freezen sollte der rechner aber natürlich nicht... muß ich mal versuchen nachzustellen


----------



## Alph0r (21. Okt 2011)

Bei mir stürzt FF immer ab, wenn ich den Link öffnen will.


----------



## tdc (21. Okt 2011)

Alph0r hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir stürzt FF immer ab, wenn ich den Link öffnen will.



Also bei mir stürzt FF nicht ab, aber die Seite lädt einfach nicht.


----------



## xehpuk (21. Okt 2011)

Japps, das Applet ist kaputt:


```
javax.imageio.IIOException: Error reading PNG image data
Exception in thread "Thread-13" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at moarengine.engine.core.Picture.<init>(Picture.java:63)
	at zombietown.Game$1.load(Game.java:457)
	at moarengine.engine.tools.LoadingScreen.doWork(LoadingScreen.java:111)
	at moarengine.engine.tools.LoadingScreen.access$000(LoadingScreen.java:20)
	at moarengine.engine.tools.LoadingScreen$1.run(LoadingScreen.java:91)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at zombietown.Game.doGameLogic(Game.java:166)
	at moarengine.engine.GameEngine.run(GameEngine.java:136)
	at moarengine.engine.GameEngine.start(GameEngine.java:113)
	at zombietown.Online.start(Online.java:35)
	at com.sun.deploy.uitoolkit.impl.awt.AWTAppletAdapter.start(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Die Seite sollte bei euch dennoch problemlos geladen werden. Na ja, wenn man einen ordentlichen Browser verwendete … 

Übrigens konnte ich davor dann wirklich kein Flackern mehr feststellen. Habe es aber noch nicht intensiv getestet.


----------



## Noisefever (24. Okt 2011)

das verstehe ich nicht. bei mir läd es problemlos. und die dateien sind auch alle da. :shock:


----------



## fleckdalm (24. Okt 2011)

Bei mir lädt es auch problemlos Die Steuerung funktioniert jetzt echt super! Was mir auch noch positiv aufgefallen ist, ist das jetzt angezeigt wird das man x zum schießen drücken soll. Also echt tolles Spiel! Weiter so!

Grüße Fleckdalm


----------



## Skanky (25. Okt 2011)

Aye, ich finde das Spiel auch echt gut, vom Gameplay bis zu Aufmachung alles sehr stimmig 

jetzt nur noch nen Multiplayer und als Client


----------



## TheChemist (25. Okt 2011)

Nach dem Update läuft das Spiel klasse! Hab keine Flackern mehr, Steuerung scheint flüssiger. Insgesamt ein spaßiges Ding


----------



## Noisefever (15. Nov 2011)

So, ich erkläre das Spiel jetzt in diesem Moment für fertig 
Viel hat sich nicht mehr getan außer Kleinigkeiten und Bugfixes.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!
Besonders an xehpuk, der die Hiscore bis zum Limit getrieben hat 
Downloadversion wird folgen, allerdings vermutlich ohne Onlinehiscore (aus Prinzip, das soll ja noch einwandfrei funktionieren auch wenn die Onlineunterstützung mal weg ist). Oder gibt es hier Einspruch?

Gruß, Noise


----------



## fleckdalm (15. Nov 2011)

Noisefever hat gesagt.:


> So, ich erkläre das Spiel jetzt in diesem Moment für fertig


Cool, ist echt ein super Spiel!


Noisefever hat gesagt.:


> Downloadversion wird folgen, allerdings vermutlich ohne Onlinehiscore (aus Prinzip, das soll ja noch einwandfrei funktionieren auch wenn die Onlineunterstützung mal weg ist). Oder gibt es hier Einspruch?
> 
> Gruß, Noise



Das mit dem Online Highscore nicht kann ich dir nur zustimmen aber aus einem anderen Grund: Bei der Android App meines Spieles habe ich einen Online Highscore eingebaut aber da Android apps (also im Grunde java) sich extrem leicht decompilieren lassen (wenn man passwörter o.ä. herausfinden will stört es nichtmahl wirklich wenn es obfusciert ist) ist es praktisch UNMÖGLICH den Highscore sicher zu machen! Deshalb macht ein online Highscore meiner Meinung nach eben nur wenig Sinn da im Grunde eh fast jeder Schummeln kann....


----------

